#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Handbook of Industrial Chemistry (McGraw-Hill Handbooks)

## ali

*Handbook of Industrial Chemistry (McGraw-Hill Handbooks)*

ISBN: 0071410376
Title: Handbook of Industrial Chemistry (McGraw-Hill Handbooks)
Author: M. Farhat Ali Bassam El Ali
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional
Publication Date: 2004-12-22
Number Of Pages: 628
Average Amazon Rating: 5.0
Editorial Description
The definitive guide for the general chemical analyses of non-petroleum based organic products such as paints, dyes, oils, fats, and waxes. * Chemical tables, formulas, and equations * Covers all of the chemical processes which utilize organic chemicals * Physical properties for the most common organic chemicals Contents: Safety Considerations in Process Industries * Industrial Pollution Prevention and Waste Management * Edible Oils, Fats, and Waxes * Soaps and Detergents * Sugar and Other

Book Description

The definitive guide for the general chemical analyses of non-petroleum based organic products such as paints, dyes, oils, fats, and waxes.

* Chemical tables, formulas, and equations
* Covers all of the chemical processes which utilize organic chemicals
* Physical properties for the most common organic chemicals

Contents: Safety Considerations in Process Industries * Industrial Pollution Prevention and Waste Management * Edible Oils, Fats, and Waxes * Soaps and Detergents * Sugar and Other Sweeteners * Paints, Pigments, and Industrial Coatings * Dyestuffs, Finishing and Dyeing of Textiles * Industrial Fermentation * Pharmaceutical Industry *Agrochemicals * Chemical Explosives * Petroleum Processing and Petrochemicals *Polymers and Plastics



Table of Contents

Ch. 1 Introduction : an overview of the chemical process industry and primary raw materials 1
Ch. 2 Safety considerations in process industries 11
Ch. 3 Industrial pollution prevention 49
Ch. 4 Edible oils, fats, and waxes 85
Ch. 5 Soaps and detergents 123
Ch. 6 Sugar 163


Ch. 7 Paints, pigments, and industrial coatings 201
Ch. 8 Dyes : chemistry and applications 259
Ch. 9 Industrial fermentation 289
Ch. 10 The pharmaceutical industry 331
Ch. 11 Agrochemicals 381
Ch. 12 Chemical explosives and propellants 429
Ch. 13 Petroleum and petrochemicals 473
Ch. 14 Synthetic polymers 511


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

18.9 MB folder with pdf chapters in rar archiveSee More: Handbook of Industrial Chemistry (McGraw-Hill Handbooks)

----------


## hadipop2

link is dead

----------

